# umm saw a dead cockroach this morning... what to do?



## shaselai (Jun 15, 2012)

So i woke up and saw a cockroach lying on the carpet dead and immediately took it and flushed it down - it didnt move at all and its inner body facing up so i assume it died.. so how did it die and do i have a cockroach problem? I am planning to clean the apartment this week anyway (just came back from a trip) so i guess more motivation for me to do so now?

thanks!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you saw one you more than likely have more unless you just happened to carry one from elsewhere on clothing or in your luggage. Note that they are for the most part nocturnal and active in dark areas. The love nesting in moist environments like under sinks. 

Roach powder works as well as anything the consumer can buy long term and it is inexpensive---like $5-10 for a giant container. It is mostly boron/boric acid which is a mineral that will not hurt humans or animals. Spray it in crevices under sinks, the back of cabinets, etc. Diatamaceous earth like used in swimming pool filters is also cheap and works well. Note that these work by getting into the feelers and feet of the insects and being dragged back to where the nest. The glass shard like properties of the minerals carve the insects to death as they move around. 










Some of the Combat (and competitor) disks work well. If you notice many of them when you start cleaning, call an exterminator. It will be cheaper than wasting money on lots of gimmicky DIY insectisides. 

Most contact sprays you can get as a consumer and without an applicator license are an absolute waste of money. 

Of course make sure you get at their food supplies. It might be time to pull out the stove and frig and get any crumbs hiding, etc. Make sure you do not have food spilled in cabinets.


----------

